
Effective Cryptography in the JVM - wsargent
https://tersesystems.com/2015/10/05/effective-cryptography-in-the-jvm/
======
fsargent
Excellent post. I was curious about how to do this properly but always got
scared off by the fear of having to actually write my own crypto code. It's a
pity it's not maintained better by Google. Maybe the EFF will get behind it...

~~~
wsargent
Thank you fsargent. You are a scholar and a gentleman.

